# $100 stardust score



## Praster89 (Sep 27, 2019)

Got my girlfriend a yellow stardust to ride around with me. 100 bucks. Couldn’t pass that up!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice score but your Lab is better! lol. He does not look amused!


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 27, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Nice score but your Lab is better! lol. He does not look amused!



He said “just give me a treat” ole Norm is almost 10


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 27, 2019)

Put an extra seat I had on it. Me and my girlfriend went for a cruise today.


----------

